# ITunes printing issues



## Bluesman56 (Dec 10, 2012)

I am having problems printing my insert CD Case information. It prints in about a 2 inch square. This started after i downloaded ITunes 11.0 never had issue until now. Help


----------



## Bluesman56 (Dec 10, 2012)

Anyone have a fix for the ITunes 11.0 printing issues?


----------

